# Found dove/pigeon with long beak and featherless breast bone...



## CarlaSee (May 10, 2021)

Sorry, I used my phone to post this information earlier and may have missed the proper place to post it so here goes again: My 7 year old grandson caught a white dove, (with some tan feathers), in their barn. The bird's beak is a little long and it's breast bone has NO feathers. Besides that it seems healthy. Any advice on caring for these 2 problems? I don't have a photo of the poop and I don't know if it is eating and drinking but I am trying to find that out now, just waiting for a response from my daughter-in-law. Here are 2 photos, one of his breast bone and one of his beak.


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

Can you weight it? It looks pretty thin. Make sure it drinks water (if not on its own, put his beak in bowl of water but not over the nostrils). If not drinking immediately wait for 15 seconds with his beak in the water. Any news about droppings? Can you take it tho the avian vet? 
Put him in a box (cat's carrier is best) with water and seeds in shallow bowl. Make sure he is warm and in dark room.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

He looks young and very underweight. Can you check inside his beak and back of the throat for yellow growths that will indicate canker? If the mouth is clear, you can handfeed green defrosted peas. Defrost in lukewarm water till soft. Put one pea deep inside the beak over the tongue and let him swallow. Feed him 10 peas and when that gets digested (there will be change in droppings) feed 20 more.

Put down seed for him as well.


----------



## CarlaSee (May 10, 2021)

Thanks so much for your information. My daughter-in-law gave him/her to a rehabilitation place so I'm sure he/she is in great hands! Thank you.


----------

